# Grandmaster Kelly Worden



## Dan Anderson (Mar 2, 2004)

Here is some data for you -
http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewtopic.php?p=89057#89057

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 2, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Here is some data for you -
> http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewtopic.php?p=89057#89057
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Here is some data for you -
> http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewtopic.php?p=89057#89057
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Dan,

Thanks for the update.

Looks like Kelly as received some good praise here.

Best Wishes
:asian:


----------



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrates Kelly!!


Rocky


----------



## Tapps (Mar 5, 2004)

Congrat's to Datu Worden and the Natural Spirit Clan.

Well Done!

POG


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 12, 2004)

Congratulations! Datu Kelly is a wonderful person and an excellent teacher. Those who have the privilege to have met him know what I mean. IMHO, he reflects what a DATU and now GRANDMASTER should be. -Andrew


----------



## sungkit (Apr 15, 2004)

Congratulations to Datu Kelly Worden on his recent promotion. 

Though I have never had the pleasure of meeting him personally or training with him, I know from conversations with my teacher, Snr Master Roland Dantes of Datu Kelly and his skills. His loyalty to Professor Remy Presas and his legacy is respected by the senior grandmasters of Modern Arnis here in the Philippines.

Datu Kelly is an inspiration to many martial artists for his honesty, integrity, loyalty. Best of luck to him and his students in NSI.


----------

